# Anyone have a tagless label design I can have?



## DCrockett (Jun 19, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has a standard tagless label design I can have? Obviously I'd customize it a bit, but I'm just looking for a basic design to go off of. If you have a .ai that'd be great.

Thanks.


----------



## DayByDayWSTCST (Feb 6, 2009)

I think a tagless label should also be designed and thought put it into it just like the design on the t shirt. Gives it more of a branding look instead of a generic look.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

DayByDayWSTCST said:


> I think a tagless label should also be designed and thought put it into it just like the design on the t shirt. Gives it more of a branding look instead of a generic look.


I concur....


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

amen.... thats the stage i am at right now.. the shirt is designed, the price quote has been exchanged, and now im working on how i want my printed tag to look.... since its larger, it allows for WAY more creativity


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

We have one ! We can help !


----------

